# Saratoga springs to magic kingdom



## Nolathyme (Feb 18, 2015)

We are going to the magic kingdom one day during our trip. We would like to be at the gate 30-40 minutes before the park opens. How should we get there? We will have a car. 
I called the resort and they said the bus has to pick up at 3 different spots at the resort and then may pick up at other resorts/places if the bus is not full. How long does it take for the bus to get out of the resort on route to mk? How long does it take to get to the mk? I'm planning on getting the 8 am bus. Does it take 20 minutes to load people at the resort?
Should I drive?


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Feb 18, 2015)

If you are staying at Saratoga, a car will get you to MK more quickly and you won't have to pay for parking. But you will need to park in the lot and take the monorail or ferry to the park. This will take time. If it is an early entry day for the park at 8 am ( check online for dates), move everything an hour earlier.


----------



## jonevans (Feb 20, 2015)

*take the bus*

We are at saratoga now and found the free bus the way to go when doin anything disneyy.

Go to your nearest bus stop and get on bus. Same to come back to resorbest Benicia is closes  to the front to gate and you can take it to every thing disney.  I went to the following g o. Buses
magic  kind 2 x
disney studios 2 x
downtown disney  3 x
disney wat er park
DVC yatsman  for dinner needed to make a transfer at some place away from saratoga 
Epcot
animal kind

First 2 days we were at HGVc and had car but just us ed it to get food and see town

I c do g disney use bus


----------



## bnoble (Feb 20, 2015)

For MK, the bus and driving are pretty close to a wash because the parking lot is far from the park, and requires an extra transit hop---do whichever one feels more comfortable. The bus might be slightly faster on average, but the car is more predictable.

For any other destination, driving is better, unless you need Disney to be your designated driver for the evening.


----------



## blondietink (Feb 21, 2015)

The bus run starts one hour before park opening.  So, if it an 8 am park opening for EMH, then the bus will start at 7 am.  Take the bus, because if you drive, you will not be able to get on either the ferry or monorail from the parking lot until a few minutes before official opening.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 22, 2015)

> Take the bus, because if you drive, you will not be able to get on either the ferry or monorail from the parking lot until a few minutes before official opening.


You should be able to find a Cast Member who will let you through and onto the Resort monorail if you are eligible for EMH.

But, a bus is still much easier.


----------

